# Hello from SW Ontario



## HuronMachinist (Jan 14, 2018)

Stumbled across the site looking up information on scrapers. I am a licenseed tool maker and worked in a tool shop for 12 years. Moved to robotics about 9 years ago. A few months ago I was in the market for a snow mobile when I came across an emco maximat with a milling head that was brand new! Got the chip making bug again I guess. Since then I have renovated my basement and am 80% of the way to a fully functioning machine shop in the basement. This looks like a great site.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 15, 2018)

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## David Henry (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, spoil us with some pictures of your shop when you get a chance.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey there from Ancaster.   I just finished setting up shop.  I’m guessing that you are close.   Welcome to the site.  Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome, good group here. I'm from Ajax.


----------



## HuronMachinist (Jan 31, 2018)

First half done and equipment setup.


----------



## HuronMachinist (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Bofobo (Feb 1, 2018)

Great layout!


----------



## HuronMachinist (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks. Surface grinder arrives Monday. Covel 6a. I have the OD grinder attachment for it also.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 1, 2018)

You found a new Emco Maximat - now that was a score. In the 70's I borrowed a friends model engineering mags and books & recall this Japanese guy built these awesome steam locomotives on a Maximat lathe. His shop was a room in apartment building the size the average Calgarian would call a closet. I think its Austrian. right? What size?
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Hiraoka.htm
https://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/sets/72157618884910580/

What about this (pic)? Cant quite tell - mini shaper?


----------



## HuronMachinist (Feb 1, 2018)

Ammco 7" in mint shape. Picked it up about a month ago. Works great. Slow, but great...


----------



## HuronMachinist (Feb 1, 2018)

Those are true works of art!


----------



## HuronMachinist (Feb 1, 2018)

V10P 10"x 26.5"


----------

